# Question about Vestaburg and Edmore State Game Areas



## anotherbadname (Aug 16, 2012)

Given my time restraints I am forced to hunt close to home, mainly the Vestaburg and Edmore State Game Areas. This usually consist of a couple hours on the occasional weekend that hunting is an option. 
I have had some luck with squirrels in the Vestaburg area near M-46, and a couple rabbits and squirrels in Edmore area near Douglas/County line. But not much in the way of birds and never had a day I would call really productive. 
My question to the board is, other than whitetail, what do you like to hunt in these areas?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i don't know that area at all. but your getting out once in awhile, and getting a squirrel, or rabbit.....i'd say your being very productive.

the more you get out , the more in tune with your area you become. you find new spots, try new ideas, and find that some days you whack em and stack em,,,and others,,,you sit up against a nice tree in the sun and enjoy a sandwich and the sun on your face. count your blessings not your kills.


----------

